# Getting pregnant while using a condom?



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's my deal. My last AF was Feb. 15th. I had a few days of cervical mucus, the last day of it being Weds. Feb. 28th. I WAS under the impression that ovulation would have occured on the last day of cervical mucus, but after researching yesterday, it can happen the day AFTER the last day of cervical mucus. Ok... Well dh and I DTD Thurs. March 1st. We used a condom. We were not TTC (although I would be happy if we were surprised with another baby) .

I had cramping on March 6th and 7th and I was certain that AF was about to start. I even wore a pad thinking AF was coming. AF never came. I looked at the calender yesterday and realized AF isn't due till the 16th. So, what the heck was that cramping? Could that have been implantation cramping?

Yesterday I had lots of dizziness. The room was spinning. This happened in the late morning and then on and off throughout the day.

I have learned that the chances of getting pregnant while using a condom is 14% with "typical condom usage". 2% with "perfect usage". Honestly, I don't know how dh puts it on. If he's doing it correctly or not. I dont know.

I guess I'm looking for stories of others who have conceived while using condoms. How likely is it?


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi, let me introduce you to my fourth baby.

Yeah, it happens. Probably not extremely likely, but it does happen!


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Does it usually happen because of a mishap with the condom or a hole/tear? I know of at least one person who got pregnant when the condom tore. I haven't heard of pregnancy without something happening to the condom though. I guess maybe if it was a tiny tiny hole you might not know it?


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

My understanding of the difference between perfect use and typical use is not how your partner puts the condom on but when.

Perfect use would be putting the condom on before any penetration. Typical use would be using a condom only to catch the ejaculate with previous pentration, so putting it on towards the end of the encounter.


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valian* 
My understanding of the difference between perfect use and typical use is not how your partner puts the condom on but when.

Perfect use would be putting the condom on before any penetration. Typical use would be using a condom only to catch the ejaculate with previous pentration, so putting it on towards the end of the encounter.

Ohhhhh, this clears up a lot of confusion. Thanks.







Although I think some other things that may contribute to "typical" usage would be putting a condom on before the penis is hard and staying in the woman while after the man has already ejaculated and is soft. I've read that that the penis has to be hard prior to putting the condom on and that the man should pull out right after ejaculation to prevent an accidental spillage I guess..


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
Hi, let me introduce you to my fourth baby.

Yeah, it happens. Probably not extremely likely, but it does happen!









Let me introduce you to my twins!







:


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Meet Zeke, my firstborn.







And, we were following all the rules for perfect usage, too. Sometimes you just get that lucky dice roll! (Well, it turned out to be lucky for us, but it was somewhat shocking at the time.







)


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm pregnant with my 2nd condom baby







: . I don't know what happened the first time (DS), but this last time DH put the condom on and I blame him completely--it didn't break but he didn't leave enough space in the tip







: . He didn't tell me about the "leak" until recently--I think he knew I'd be mad.


----------

